# The real defenders of the Imperium!



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

No, I'm not talking about the damned smurfs. I'm talking about the Imperial guard. This is my Imperial guard project log.
For my scheme I didn't want to do one like cadians, I thought it was abit overused (as imperial guard go.) So I made my own. This is a bronze coloured armour and light brown trousers? (dunno really could be beige..) 
Anyway here we go, enough typing and some pictures. This is picture heavy. Yeah the pictures aren't really light enough but there are lots of them so maybe you will get the gist. If you need I'll take some more tomorrow when it will hopefully be brighter outside.

























This is the whole squad, not a very good piccie..

















Anyway thats that then. You want to know anything just ask! took 40 minutes to do the squad but bout 20 minutes to decide the scheme ^.^ OK c ya!
:wacko:


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Looking good mate. Can't wait to see more :victory: + rep 

Skar


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i dig the "screw the norm" feel of this but i can not honestly see any real fighting force going out in shiny bronze armour....

just my personal tid-bit.... i'd say paint 'em a darker tan (mid tone brown?) and make it into more of a desert camo theme  

but again, thats jsut me.... and this is 40k where we have shiny gold jump pack fruit cakes going about going LOOK AT MEEEEEEEH!


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with what you are saying to some extent, but also like you said, this is 40k where anything is possible (well..).. You could just look at the colour as a shiny brown, then again shiny brown is bronze.. You get what I'm saying! I like them this way and am going to probably keep this scheme for them.
Anyways, coming up, hmmm, 3 heavy weapons teams (autocannons), and mebbe I'll do another squad..
:wacko:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I like! Proprs to the guard and rep to you.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I was almost thinking for the legion to be some form of bad company. For any that haven't played the game its a company of people that have, erm, done something wrong? Ofcourse this means there would be less tanks, some penal legion, ofcourse a horde army.
What do people use for penal legion models?
Are they any good in a game?
I probably won't do the bad company thing but its just an idea. I want a bit of realism in my army really, anyone know how to achieve stuff like that through painting? =S I wanted them to almost look tired (didn't achieve that..)

Also, thanks for the comment Medic Marine!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

the forge world renagades kits could be used to represent penal legion troopers

link and link 2

otherwise you could just use normal guardsmen, maybe with different heads, and just paint them differently

for example paint all their cloth orange to represent prison uniforms ect. (I don't know what colour they are, but I seem to remember somthing about orange)

you could either use them as the actual penal legion, which are a sort of wild card unit, or just use them as a guard platoon ect.

rules can be found in the Imperial guard codex, which if you don't have already, you may want to consider buying

I hope this helps

cheers

edd


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

the penal legion they had back on GW's webpage a few years back was florseant orange uniform , black boots and jewlers chain and i dont remember the colour of the armour.... i think they used green to represent being "drafted" but they used grenade lauunchers mostly, no plasmas.... a few auto-gun/heavy bolter teams etc.... they guy said he wanted to make it feel like they didnt trust them with the heavy duty weapons so he went with that general idea....

hope it helps


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hmm, thanks for the ideas, I like the look of the renegades but that would boost the prices up to £27 for one squad =S Penal legion don't look too bad for their price. If anyone has had any experience with them please mention ^.^ Not managed to get as much done as should of today... Blame myself for that >.> but will deff have 2 more squads up tomorrow. 

@edd - yeah might do the guardsmen with different heads, pig iron heads might do some.
@Otep - did the person use penal legion counting as guard then? I don't think normal penal legion can get upgrades =S


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

to be honest they look pretty good indeed but the pic quality need sortin out no excuse in this day and age not to have them in focus, plus the bases are not done which is a hate for me, but i like the colours used it seem effective, bronze colour shoulder pads look totally fine to me no reason at all why it cant be that colour it seems quite fitting actually


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Rich,

OK update, well, not really, painted another squad of 10, and an autocannon heavy weapon base (the 2 of em and one gun thingy)
OK, so this is what I have left to paint over.

























Thanks in advance.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Bit of fluff, 'ere we go!

Space is a dark place in this sector. The ship flew through the warp at a speed un-matched by xenos ships. The guardsmen on the ship all joyous as they descended towards the war torn planet, unaware of what they signed up for. They flew towards the dark side of the planet, behind their ship was one of the largest of the space marine ships, an battleship. Around the battleship were a couple of frigate ships, the guardsmen looked out in awe, never having seen things like it. The flamer spoke, “seen much better, seen the Emperor I ‘ave!” He smiled as he spoke, he was cleaning his flamethrower ready for whatever the ship landed to. He stuck his hand out towards the guardsmen on his left, “I’m sparky.” His smile grew as he remembered how he got the name. The guardsmen raised his eyebrows, then shook his hand, “I’m Diego, can’t say I seen much in my life.” Diego shook his head and looked down again. Sparky smiled and licked his lips, “Hey, could be worse.” Sparky trailed off, his optimistic attitude would not help at all in this situation. By their bronze coloured armour the dirty beige trousers, you could tell they were different. They were B company, also known as Bad Company. They were the soldiers who had problems, or had made mistakes, all in for their own reasons. “What you in ‘ere for then?” Sparky said grinning, he addressed it to both Diego and the guardsmen on the left of his position, “I’m ‘ere because I like burning stuff.” Sparky indicated his flamethrower and smiled. Diego frowned, “Not entirely sure, it wasn’t entirely my fault, some kind of disease broke out in the soldiers ‘cus of me, I’m a medic you see.” Sparky frowned at him, “Not happy to be here then I suppose?” Diego shrugged and Sparky turned to the other guy. “What bout you?” The man turned to look at him. He was different to all the others; he wore a red long coat and a mask, instead of a lasgun in his hands there was a sniper rifle. He didn’t speak; he didn’t make a sound, a true vindicare assassin. Muffling came through the speakers then they formed words, “We will arrive in 2 hours.” The words went and the cabin went silent.

I know its not a lot but I will update it if you guys like it, just a bit of an intro


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

yes i believe he used them as normal guard... then again he had a whole army like it  with commissars as warden type things

im not too fond of diy fluff (mostly because i cant do it lol) but it seems like what you'd read in the first paragraph or two in a prelude to a novel

and it has a vindicare assassin  thats always a bonus









his pose simply says "im bad ass, whos next?"


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

mine is abit different in my story I was thinking of using the vostroyan sniper (the one with the mask) as an vindicare asassin. I'm going on holiday today so won't be back for a week, so don't expect any updates anytime soon.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

On the ground waves after waves struck at the Imperial guard lines with devastating effects. Each and every guardsmen was drenched in their sweat and full of worry on their face. The leman russ Battle Cannons boomed and killed many of the orks with each shot. A guardsmen dropped within Eagle squad and a Commissar shouted, "We shall not falter!" He lowered his laspistol and shot at another of his own guardsmen. He looked back at the new ship that lowered into the landing pad and smiled. Almost as soon as the ramp opened up a shot came out from it, hitting an ork in the head with precise accuracy, obviously the assassin. More guardsmen poured out of the squad, the so called Valkyrie squad. The guardsmen all poured into the frontline not so far from the commissar and his own squad. As another Ork wave got close the flamers spouted fire, burning many, but this time they got too close. Orks clashed with their line, their huge axes being brought down on many of the guardsmen who were slaughtered almost instantly. The leman russ to his right blew up as more then one rocket hit it from the side. The commissar stared to the right to see more orks coming up the flank, armed with rockets and many other large weapons. "Valkyrie squad, defend the right flank." Instantly the squad of 20 soldiers moved to the flank. The valkyrie flew up into the air, this time to lay down cover, shooting its guided rockets at the large ork vehicles.

I'm back, there will be more.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

SOOOOO I thought I'd restart this! I have done another 30 men in one night which is good for me, a few aren't done like the two broken ones and the heavy weapons teams. It is a bit dark but hopefully I'll get better pictures up when it is brighter.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

bit of nice work there a few loose ends to clean up to get them all the same keep up the good work


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I love it all. Plus rep for you for being able to pull of a great look for an army i always thought was inferior (I always played Blood Angles). Definitely re-take them all in better light, and maybe write a full story on them. You have a great beginning, and I love stories. Definitely Black Library worthy.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> I love it all. Plus rep for you for being able to pull of a great look for an army i always thought was inferior (I always played Blood Angles). Definitely re-take them all in better light, and maybe write a full story on them. You have a great beginning, and I love stories. Definitely Black Library worthy.



Wow cheers man! You might of just got me back into writing fluff with that comment  iff it is sunny tomorrow I will take some photos, also I will write some fluff hopefully tommorrow (as it is midnight here...)

And also cheers Rich will hope to fix the broken ones soons (when I get glue)


----------



## Scyfus (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks steam punk. That's a good thing


----------

